#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Deepstar  - Flow Assurance Design Guidelines

## Azad

DEEPSTAR IV PROJECT
DEEPSTAR  - FLOW ASSURANCE DESIGN GUIDeLINE

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The Flow Assurance Design Guide (FADG) sets forth basic engineering requirements
and recommended practice deemed necessary for the reliable and cost effective design
and operation of multiphase production systems. Because flow assurance is a multidiscipline
activity, the FADG addresses each discipline and explains how each fit in the
overall design process. The major flow assurance technologies covered in the guide are:
  PVT and fluid properties
  Steady state and transient multiphase flow modeling
  Interface with the reservoir and the process equipment
  Hydrate, paraffin, and asphaltene issues
  Corrosion, erosion, and sand control



Links : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
AzadSee More: Deepstar  - Flow Assurance Design Guidelines

----------


## foxman

can you tell me how to download the file.

----------


## Azad

Click on the link and follow instructions.

Regards
Azad

----------


## gusgon

Many thanks pal. Excellent material.

----------


## thaihy

Perfect! thanks so much

----------


## sathyanril

Hi Azad,

Gr8 book... Very usefull... Thank you very much

God bless you....

----------


## FATHI

Azad 

Thanks a lot for this nice document

I never saw a better explanation of slug catcher

Really a great gift

----------


## Alil

Thanks azad

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## exiliado-uk

Excelent material. Thank you for this

----------


## whitepink

Nice Job

Thank you

----------


## roshan

Dear Azad,

Very much appreciated.  Many thanks for this wonderful document.  It is very useful.

----------


## joe3112

thanks

See More: Deepstar  - Flow Assurance Design Guidelines

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## davidwai

Hi Mr Azad,

Could you please upload it using other share portal as I am not able to access into ifile.com in my country. your good deed are highly appreciated. thanks in advance.

----------


## padua

Hello everyone,

Any chance for a member to upload the deepwater multiphase design book, many thanks.

thank you,
Padua.

----------


## Azad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## padua

Azad,

Thank you for the speedy reply, very much appreciated.

Regards,
Padua.

----------


## heman_t

Dear AZAD, 
File has expired at both the locations. Please help.
Rgds
H

----------


## Azad

Just checked links still working.

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much+
-

----------


## anggrain

Hi Azad,

Would you please upload the file again or send it to my email? I am working on flow assurance problem and would really like to read the guidelines.

Cheers
Henny

----------


## anggrain

Hi Azad,

I just click on your newest link and it worked. Thanks a lot. I really appreciate it.

Cheers
Henny

----------


## Azad

I will have a look once I get home tonight, I cannot check the links from client site or upload.

----------


## syed apendi

Salam Mr Azad,



I can't open the page. Really appreciate if you could email to me >>>> @ syed_apendi@petronas.com.my.

Dear all, appreciate you could share if you already received yours.See More: Deepstar  - Flow Assurance Design Guidelines

----------


## poomins

The files was removed. Somebody received this file. please share or mail to poomins@gmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

Deepstar IV Project - Flow Assurance Design Guide DSIV CTR 4203b-1 April 2001.pdf	  25.085 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## syed apendi

Dear Nabila/All,

is it possible to send the file - FA guideline to this gamil address?
raunadamha@gmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabila/All,
> 
> is it possible to send the file - FA guideline to this gamil address?
> raunadamha@gmail.com



Someone else here would have to send it to you. No one can have my email to protect me and my files. It is available on the link above. Why don't you just download it?

----------


## syed apendi

Dear NAbila,

OK noted yr comment.

----------


## Azad

New Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
Azad

----------


## txq_txq

All links are removed. Some one could upload again? Thanks so much. 
Or send me via xuanquang72000@yahoo.com

----------


## txq_txq

Some one can upload again?

----------


## yemi98

Please i clicked on the link and the reply was "no such file" can u please upload another, thanks

----------


## adenlan

can someone upload this document please ?
many thanks

----------


## Azad

New Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Azad

----------


## Azad

Another Link :


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AzadSee More: Deepstar  - Flow Assurance Design Guidelines

----------


## mbm15021981

Excellent contribution...thank you very much

----------


## metalerosalvaje

Thanks!!!

----------


## Azad

Deepstar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## elopez138

Thanks Azad

----------


## hoangducbk

Perfect, thank so much

----------

